# our new boxer pup...



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well we got a new puppy last week.. man its been hectic.. my older dog hates otyher animals.. it took a week before she finally stopped growling every tnme the pup came near her.. 

they are actually starting to get along.. I forgot what a pain in the ass (in a fun sort of way) having a puppy is..

6C i have no idea how you can have so many dogs.. it seems that 2 dogs is about 3 times as hard as having one dog.. 

heres a pic of blu..


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-521X.JPG>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

getting him used to the garage.. 
my other dog (10 years old boxer) goes to the garage and cant wait to get in to a warmer more comfy place.. 

im trying to get blu used to the garage.. 

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/MVC-476X.JPG>


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Looks like he's got it made and is on his way to fitting in with the new family!


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Tonka*

Simple, Been wanting to let you know we got a new pup this summer. He's been a handful, but we are loving every minute with him.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=68245>


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*He has it made*

Simple John:

Looks to me he has it made. An insulated garage, a bed to sleep on, heat and a blanket.

Hell if I only had it that good I would be happy. :furious: :furious:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

spike, buddy!! where the F have you been.. 

I wanted to try to get your email address to tell you.. i recall you were looking to get a pup.. glad that you did... 

how old? he looks great.. 

ive been going to a boxer forum of late.. check it out.. lots of boxer crazys.. but also lots who know the breed well..

http://www.boxer-dog.org/chat/index.php


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Busy*

In the picture he is 6 weeks old. Born June 18.

Here is his daddy.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=68250>


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Another*

Here is his mommy.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=68251>


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Bother*

Here is his brother from the previous litter.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=68252>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow.. tonka looks to have some pretty good genes huh? 

did you crop is ears? and are you planning on showing him? 

if you have one.. post a newer pic...


Mine will be 5 months old december 1st.. so they are about the same age..


BTW: there is already a spike on that boxer site.. is that you?


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Update Coming*

I will get a recent picture in the next few days.

He does have an incredible pedigree. No BYB here. (Learned that from the forums!) What’s your name on the forum? I’ll be sure to check it out. I was following one for a while, then it disappeared…L

I'm not going to show him, so I'm going to leave the ears. I wanted to crop them, but once I researched it more I decided not to. The breeder even recommended against it since I wasn't going to show him.

The huge bark coming out of this little dog is amazing!!


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *BTW: there is already a spike on that boxer site.. is that you? *



Nope not me. It might be someone else we know...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome back Spike! I've missed you. Fine looking dog you have and I kinda like the natural ears. Looking at the pic of Tonka in the chair, is he gonna grow to match his feet? If yes then he is gonna be a big dog.:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Update Coming*



> _Originally posted by Spike _
> * What’s your name on the forum? I’ll be sure to check it out. The huge bark coming out of this little dog is amazing!! *



mine barely barks... just starting to bark now.. 


heres a link to the boxer forum..
boxer forum


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome back Spike! :friends: :cheers: Great to see you posting again! :thumbsup: Don't be a stranger and hope to see your posts regular.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice dogs Spike and sj :thumbsup: Spike hows the baby doing:question: OK i hope glad to hear from you again.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Spike,

Where the hell have you been man???? We've missed your humor and wit...Are you back for a stay or is this just a tease? We Love You Man!!:thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

SJ,
That is a cute pup you have there! It looks like he found his home next to the heater. How long do you need to leave the supports in his ears? 

Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Spike,
Great to hear from you! I see you also added again to the size of your family since we last heard from you. And a fine looking addition at that I might add. :thumbsup:

Welcome back! :friends: 

Mark


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

SJ,
He's terrific, as you know Dogs are my favorite species and one can't have too many!!!

<img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/bluedogicon.gif>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks all..

mark: the ears were done and the breeder made them super long - almost too long for my taste - but what do i know!!!.. the ear molds are coming out this week.. one came out yesterday the other will be out tomorrow.. you keep them in for 5-7 days then off for a few to see if the cartilage forms so they stay up on their own.. 
I think his should be all set this week.. the one i removed the mold from is staying up pretty well.. He looks goofy.. small head but 4-5" ears pointing up.. like gremlins (the movie)


Dean, I agree i prefer dogs to people any time.. 

to others with multiple dogs.. so far.. 2 is a handful i dont know how you guys do it with more than that... 

my house is a **** stye.. food, water, toys everywhere.. im looking forward to the pup mellowing out a bit.. 

Nice thing about dogs vs. kids... you can crate a dog!!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

"Outside of a dog, a man's best friend is a book. Inside of a dog, it is too dark to read." - Groucho Marx


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Spike,
> 
> Where the hell have you been man???? We've missed your humor and wit...Are you back for a stay or is this just a tease? We Love You Man!!:thumbsup: *


Will visit from time to time. Have lots of fun projects coming up and I will be asking for advice. First will be a 500 sq.ft. gym.


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Nice dogs Spike and sj :thumbsup: Spike hows the baby doing:question: OK i hope glad to hear from you again. *


The little man is doing well. He's been very easy. Now with two little ones and a new pup...now that's difficult. Fun, but difficult.


----------

